# Love is Love - A story about a betta an unsual romance.



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys, its me again Tyler  since my last story got soo much love I was just dying to write another one, I picked an interesting topic this time, this is more of a non fictional story that probably would never happen in real life  once again guys wish me luck & tell me if you like it.



* Chapter 1.

* Another beautiful day in my giant pond in my owner Amy's backyard. Amy had me ever since I was a fry, she always took care of us and she had her own farm but something about us she just loved. I lived in a 30 gallon tank in Amy's room for about 5 years & I loved every second of it. I lived with my sister which was always great because since Amy bred and sold bettas, we got to see which Males were cute. The pond is huge, I live there with about 40 bettas, mollies, goldfish, and minnows and we all live in harmony most of the time. "Jessiah!" said my bestfriend Chille who was a Crowntail female betta. Chille and I became bestfriends when we first got into the pond and been like that ever since. 
"Yeah what's going on?"
You're parrents are looking for you, its important!
"_Oh Joy."
_Haha, why? your parrents are so nice"
"Yeah you're right but let me go see what they want, I need to come back before dinner time"
Alright.
My parrents who've been in love ever since they met in their Local fish store. My dad was a gorgeous white and orange crowntail betta and my mom was a bright purple and green Splenden! All of their batches of fry came out beautiful, we were the last so we stayed in the pond with them.
"You guys asked for me?" I said cautiously.
Yes dear come sit, said my mother in her sweet voice
We've got some news for you, we've just been told you're going be back in one of Amy's tanks. My dad said smiling.
"REALLY? YAY!! I MISSED HER SO MUCH" I was so happy, I mean I loved my pond but i just love the way Amy treats me.
Well, you're going to met some males and the most beautitful one will be your mate.
My smile quickly turned to resentment. I think males are cute but i'm just not ready to be a 'mom' I mean I'm still a teenager.
"Aw sweetie don't frown, this is a good thing" Said my mom.
"Yea, sure", I said carelessly.
"Just give it a try, you're colors are beautiful, don't you want to see your babies grow into strong smart bettas like you and your siblings?" My dad said.
"Yeah I guess.. but If I don't like him I'm going to nip his-"
Okay! we get the Idea, my mom said with a smile.
About 3 days after, Amy came for her monthly water change to make sure all of the fish are happy and alive. All the fish in the pond adored Amy and when she saw me, her face lit up! "Jessiah, you're colors are looking more and more gorgeous as she netted me and put me in a jar. Amy also got about 3 other bettas and put them in jars. When Amy put me in my 20 gallon planted heated tank, I freed my fins and inspected my beautiful tank. About ten minutes later, Amy put about 2 ghost shrimp in my tank who were married and argued all the time, 4 cory catfish that did everything at the same time, and 2 female guppies who were sweet and peaceful and then I saw him. Usually I have no interest in tropical fish but the Cobra guppy that was put in the tank made my heart beat faster than anything I ever seen. He was gorgeous, with green & gold stripes. He swam with so much confidence and he made my heart melt. For the hours to come I'd always talk with the guppies and listen to them brag about their old tanks while I just watched as The guppy whos name was Bolt glided through the tank. Unlike most guppies, he was large and his color could blind the sun. I was determined I'd talk to him before I met the tuna fish I'd have to breed with. 

well another long story but I liked how it went so hopefully you guys will too xD


​


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

IMO, the dialog is really fun and cheery.

Do i see a betta falling in love with a "GUPPY?" *Gasp* lol. Great story line!

I hope to read more of this!

-BL2033


----------

